# Unsubbed Humax Series 2 Question



## cmdrbean (Sep 7, 2006)

I bought a Humax S2 a while back, and stopped my subscription after a while. I'm not sure I want to resubscribe, but I would like to continue to use my Tivo for live replay and manual recording. This isn't the problem, though... I can do all of that just fine. The problem is that the clock on my Tivo has somehow gained time so that it is now about 14 minutes fast. Of course I can just tell everything to start recording 14 minutes later, but that's kind of annoying. I know there is a code that will let you set the clock manually, but I was reading that you have to enter this code from the Search By Title screen, which I can't bring up since I don't have any guide info. Also, I've already tried to do test calls and such in hopes that even without a sub, it might update the time or something, but no such luck. Any ideas?


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Do a normal connection. This will set the clock. However, I do not know how you are making it manually record as the Series 2 TiVos are not supposed to do anything without a subscription. Unless the Humax DVD unit is different?


----------



## wutzpost (Sep 7, 2006)

.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

wscannell said:


> Do a normal connection. This will set the clock. However, I do not know how you are making it manually record as the Series 2 TiVos are not supposed to do anything without a subscription. Unless the Humax DVD unit is different?


Nope. This might work for a little while but it's going to stop working sooner or later unless it's subbed. AFAIK only the older, grandfathered Series 1 units and the Toshiba and Pioneer DVD units can do any recording without a sub.


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

I thought that the DVD units came with free TiVo "Basic" service (three days of guidedata and crippled recording options)?

Additionally, assuming that the OP's unit doesn't have free TiVo basic and that his unit continues to offer manual recording, is it considered theft of service to sync the TiVo's clock?


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

puffdaddy said:


> I thought that the DVD units came with free TiVo "Basic" service (three days of guidedata and crippled recording options)?


Only Pioneer and Toshiba DVD units. TiVoBasic has never been available on Humax units.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

puffdaddy said:


> Additionally, assuming that the OP's unit doesn't have free TiVo basic and that his unit continues to offer manual recording, is it considered theft of service to sync the TiVo's clock?


Not at all, or at least not IMO. But I have to believe that if the OP does dial in, sooner or later the manual recording ability will disappear.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

wutzpost said:


> .


Now this is a great first post ....


----------



## cmdrbean (Sep 7, 2006)

I haven't tried to do a connection in quite a while. I believe I cancelled my subscription about a year ago, and haven't tried to connect since then. Also, my unit (to the best of my knowledge) doesn't have free basic, as it's not a DVD unit or anything like that. It's just an S2 single tuner DVR with no other features.

Perhaps I'll try making a normal connection, and risk losing the record ability. Worse comes to worse, I might just end up resubbing anyway, though I'd rather not if I can synch the time and manually record without doing so.


----------

